# champion inverter generators.



## wlthompson (Oct 21, 2017)

Is Champion planning to make a 4000 watt or larger inverter generator in the near future?


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

I think you would have to ask a Champion dealer.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

That's an interesting question.

Is there a reason to wait for Champion to maybe or maybe not make one? Never owned one.


----------



## Wellcraft1 (Jan 18, 2018)

I have this one and like it a lot. It replaces my old 6250 watt generator. DIGITAL HYBRID PORTABLE GENERATOR 4000 Starting watts / 3500 Running watts MODEL NUMBER 100302 .


----------

